# What type of Karate



## TKDman (Jan 14, 2003)

What type of Karate would be a good one to go into?  Tell me what you think about each type of karate, how it is used, taught, and practiced.  I don't want to hear..... "Karate #1, is better than #2" or "You can't compare them"

If i were to take up karate that wouldn't help me out now would it?


----------



## Deathtrap101 (Jan 14, 2003)

ALL depends on who is teaching it.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jan 14, 2003)

First off I am wondering what is your motivation for asking the question.
Second, what are your choices in your area?


----------



## fissure (Jan 14, 2003)

My opinion is that the quality of the instruction will be a far more important decision than the style. Different styles will use different forms, techs. and applications - which will all be irrelevant if the person "teaching" you these things doesn't comprehend them in the first place!


----------



## Matt Stone (Jan 15, 2003)

From what RyuShiKan showed me of Ryu Te Karate while I was in Japan, I would say that it is pretty potent stuff!

I spent most of every lesson sucking floor with RyuShiKan tossing interesting tidbits to me from his training with Taika Oyata (like "I cannot teach you if you cannot stand up," and other choice sayings...).

If Ryu Te is in your area, check it out.  Good stuff.

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *........I spent most of every lesson sucking floor with RyuShiKan tossing interesting tidbits to me from his training with Taika Oyata (like "I cannot teach you if you cannot stand up," and other choice sayings...).
> *



Actually it went something like "I need stand please....you no stand I no can teach"...............
One of Mr. Oyata's senior students in KC wrote a really good book that has some of the funnier ones in it.


----------



## fissure (Jan 15, 2003)

> "I cannot teach you if you cannot stand up,"



That is good! :rofl:


----------



## SRyuFighter (Jan 15, 2003)

What are the choices for styles in your area?


----------



## Sanddragon (Jan 15, 2003)

As others have stated I think you should start with what is available in the area you live. From there a short list of those styles and if possible the instructors. Then offer that list as a resource for people here to offer experience (not comparison like you asked) and valid points and benifts.

Then possibly you can make a choice based on the information and also what interests you the most or what you are trying to achieve.


----------



## TKDman (Jan 15, 2003)

I just wanted to know the basic concepts of each type of Karate.  I am not looking to join a Karate school anytime soon.  Kenpo, Okinawan, shotokan, etc.

Give me a viewpoint from the version of karate you practice.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TKDman _
> *I just wanted to know the basic concepts of each type of Karate.  I am not looking to join a Karate school anytime soon.  Kenpo, Okinawan, shotokan, etc.
> 
> Give me a viewpoint from the version of karate you practice. *



There is plenty on the Internet about that already. I would imagine you would get the same opinions there as you would on this board.


----------



## SRyuFighter (Jan 16, 2003)

You can go to http://www.seibukan.org to find information on Seibukan Shorin Ryu Karate-do. I agree with ryushikan there is plenty of info on the net.


----------

